# RV fresh water tank and pump



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a guy that is giving me a fresh water tank and the pump for it out of a wrecked RV. Has anyone tried to use these items with chemicals and will they hold up? Not sure what kind of platic it is.


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 6, 2010)

Just be sure it's the fresh water tank and not the grey or black water tank. :shock: 

What would you use the tank for? They can be 25 gallons or up to 75 gallons.
The hoses and the pump may not last long if you try to pump acids through
them though as they were only rated to have water passing through them.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 6, 2010)

It's the fresh water tank for sure I picked it up yesterday afternoon. It looks to be about 25 gal size. The tubing probably would not hold up but that can be fixed. Looks like a potyetheline tank so it should hold up for what I do. Not sure about the pump tho I haven't looked at it yet to see what is inside of it. But I can use it somewhere.


----------

